
Call me maybe: MongoDB - iand
http://aphyr.com/posts/284-call-me-maybe-mongodb
======
nasalgoat
Frankly I was amazed that majority lost as few as it did. If you need atomic
writes, MongoDB is not the place for you.

------
dccoolgai
The only thing that surpises me about this is that people are still nominally
surprised about this.

